# اجهزة طبية عربية



## mohamedkaouh (5 أكتوبر 2006)

انا طالب في هندسة طبية وفكرت ليه ميكونش لينا اجهزة طبية عربية الصنع وحتى لو بدانا بنسبة كبيرة وبعدين شوية شوية نوصلها ل 100% .....انا عموما شوفت كرسي اسنان بيتصنع في مصر بس الcomponent بتاعته نسبة كبية منه مستوردة لكن كبداية ديه حاجة كويسة وكمان نفس الشركة بتعمل تربيزة رمد بنفس الفكرة...فياريت لو يكون فيه مصنع عربي كبير يجمع ثروات وطنا بدل منصدرها خام وتيجي لنا في صورة منتجات يغزو بلادنا ......
فياريت الحلم ده يتحقق وكبداية طبعا نبدا بافكار صغيرة وواقعية كافكار مشاريع التخرج مثلا او لو فيه حد عنده فكرة ممكن يطرحها ولوفيها تعديل من حد تاني هيكون اجمل وفوق كل ده ياريت يكون فيه حد يتبنى الموضوع ده ويارب يتحقق ويكون بذرة لحاجات تانية كتير ونعكس تدفق التكنولوجيا......


----------



## ابو يافا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت نصير نصنع اجهزة طبية والله بامكاميتنا نصنع اجهزة بس احنا ما بدنا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

اعتقد ان واجبات المهندس الطبي هو البحث والتطوير وصيانة الأجهزة الطبية .

ان التصميم والتصنيع هو من اختصاصات اخرى .

ما هو رأيكم ؟ 

البغدادي


----------



## mohamedkaouh (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للرد بس احب اقولك ان احنا بندرس مواد من كلية طب فاكيد سبب دراستنا ليه علشان نكون على دراية بجسم الأنسان سواء كان ده هيفدنا بالتطوير او الا بتكار.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتي الطيبة .

التفاتة كريمة من شخصكم الكريم تشكر عليها .

البغدادي


----------



## msh2004 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

تحية طيبة 
الحقيقة ان فى اكتر من شركة بتصنع اجهزة طبية فى مصر
منها العالمية للألكترونيات (احمد بهجت)
ودى بتعمل اجهزة سونار و ليزر و كثافة عظام و مركزات اكسجين 
ده بأضافة الى الأثاث الطبى


----------



## mohamedkaouh (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الرد بس انا اللي اقصده اني الاقي الكمبونانت بتاعتهم 100% عربية 

:12:​علشان منكنش في حاجة لاي حد ......​


----------



## Prof.Amjad (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ياناس هذا التخصص فرص عمله متوفرة ولا لا؟؟؟
انا طالب في سنتي الاولى وعايز اتطمن على تخصصي


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

Prof.Amjad قال:


> ياناس هذا التخصص فرص عمله متوفرة ولا لا؟؟؟
> انا طالب في سنتي الاولى وعايز اتطمن على تخصصي



حسب الدولة اللي انت ساكن فيها
فمثلا لو انت ساكن في الخليج فالاختصاص دة فاشل 
وكذلك في العراق 
بس لوكنت ساكن في مصر والمانيا اختصاصك هيكون ناجح
بس على فكرة الاختصاص دة كويس وجميل
اتمنى لك النجاح والموفقية


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## abohmeed3000 (10 فبراير 2007)

[حسب الدولة اللي انت ساكن فيها
فمثلا لو انت ساكن في الخليج فالاختصاص دة فاشل 
وكذلك في العراق 
بس لوكنت ساكن في مصر والمانيا اختصاصك هيكون ناجح
بس على فكرة الاختصاص دة كويس وجميل
اتمنى لك النجاح والموفقية[/QUOTE]


mn feen gebt el kalam da :1: ???????


----------



## فنى فنى (12 فبراير 2007)

السوريين ما شاء الله عليهم صنعوا أشياء كثيره

خاصة الأسنان

يعنى من العايده للمعمل يوجد لديهم تصنيع جيد جدا


أتمنى أن نفعل ذلك


والبداية تكون بالأشياء البسيطه


أيضا فيه مصنع مصري يصنع أشياء كثيره جدا رأيت له انتاج روعه يضاهى الكوري وربما الإيطالى

لو تذكرت اسم الشركه سأعطيكم معلومات عنها


----------



## eng_mohand (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الاقتراح الرائع


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع الذي طرح حلو وبناء ولكن..مشكلتنا من عدنا وذلك لان عند تقدم مهندس اجهزة طبية عربي بمشروع او حتى ابتكار فأن رد الفعل من الاوساط العاملة او اصحاب الشركات لن يكون بالوافي بل يقتصر على القبول بالفكرة فقط ولن يتبنوا هذا الابتكار او البديل من التصنيع والانتاج العربي بل لى عكس الدول الاجنبية مثل اوروبا او اليابان او باقي الدول المصنعة اذ ان مجرد الابتكار او حتى الفكرة يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ويعمل على تطويره ويعطى المجال للمهندس بتوفير الظروف الملائمة والمواد الاولية وستجد ان الشركات يتسابقون على تبني هذا المشروع او الاختراع....اذن المسالة مسألة ثقة بانفسنا وبقدراتنا وهذا الذي يجعل الدول الاجنبية السباقة في التطوير والاختراع من الالكترونيات الصغيرة حتى العملاقة منها ولا يقتصر هذا المبدأ على الاجهزة الطبية وحسب بل على كل امور الحياه..
هذا من وجهة نظري وتحليلي للواقع الذي نعيش فيه..
وشكرا
م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## ابو رهف عبد العزيز (22 فبراير 2007)

*اقتباس*

حسب الدولة اللي انت ساكن فيها
فمثلا لو انت ساكن في الخليج فالاختصاص دة فاشل 
وكذلك في العراق 
بس لوكنت ساكن في مصر والمانيا اختصاصك هيكون ناجح
بس على فكرة الاختصاص دة كويس وجميل
اتمنى لك النجاح والموفقية

كلا م مش منطقي:79:


----------



## احمدفائق (22 فبراير 2007)

اي انا اعيش بالعراق واختصاصي غير فاشل والانسان الناجح سوف يكون ناجح حتى لو كان ساكن في المريخ والفاشل راح يبقى فاشل طول عمرا


----------



## ابو رهف عبد العزيز (24 فبراير 2007)

فتح الله عليك يا اخ فائق ... وانا اؤيدك الراي ... لدي كثير من الأصدقاء درسوا في العراق زز وما شاء الله ... قمة في الذكاء والجد والمثابره في العمل .. الله يفتح عليك .. وخلينا على تواصل


----------

